# Researching about international people and financial services



## ucberkeleyresearchers

Hello,



I am a UC Berkeley student researching learning about the issues that international people face when coming to the US in terms of finances, personal banking, tax ambiguities and other financial issues. it would be amazing if you could comment or fill out this quick survey regarding your experiences!!

Thank you so much


----------



## olegapostol

Hello.Have a good day !


----------



## dingo499

Would probably get more of a response if you make a survey..


----------

